# Dare to Be Nails â€“ May Flowers - (April 26 â€“ May 10)



## vixie13 (Apr 26, 2011)

_Let's just start our own version, perhaps the admins might like to make it official!_

We can follow the same rules as the DTB challenges (READ HERE)

For our first official our theme was suggested by DreamWarrior - MAY FLOWERS


Post your manicures in this post! And in two weeks I'll post a voting poll! 

Good Luck!!

Inspiration:


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 26, 2011)

I love it Vixie!! Great idea.


----------



## Ngelic (Apr 26, 2011)

WoW, sounds interesting! I wish I had a steady hand on nail art for this though :/

Oh BTW... what's a may flower? ._.

Nvmd, Just googled it... didn't give me a clear answer but I think it's any flower + spring theme? Just remembered May was your spring xP


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I put this look together yesterday! I don't know if it will be my final entry. Two weeks allows me A LOT of time to do SEVERAL nail looks!


----------



## Ngelic (Apr 29, 2011)

Awws, This is so cute!

I did mine yesterday but my oldest brother apparently "borrowed" my camera and hair straightener without asking while I was at tuition so I can't take a photo of it any time soon... knowing him, it'll probas take a week and half for him to return it &gt;.&gt;


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 29, 2011)

Its okay - we have favorite spring time saying, "April showers bring May flowers" since April is usually our rainy season.  But with the weather all goofed up - it hasnt been that way for years. LOL!
 



> Originally Posted by *Ngelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WoW, sounds interesting! I wish I had a steady hand on nail art for this though :/
> 
> ...


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay so I wanted to play on the "April showers make spring flowers" saying.....

Should this one or the pink flowers be my entry??









(this is my first time doing free draw nail art to this degree! I just used bobby pins and toothpicks!)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 29, 2011)

This! I love this!! Super Creative!!  Job well done!
 



> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 29, 2011)

Amazing!! I love that each nail is like a page in a story book so original!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ngelic (May 1, 2011)

Here's my entry!

I took what dream said about"April shower bring may flowers" and made it into a mani.













Made a trail of cherry blossom flowers becuse they're the only flower I think of when I think of spring and put a butterfly at the end!


----------



## vixie13 (May 2, 2011)

That is super cute!!!! Great job Ngelic!!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 2, 2011)

Nice job! I love the baby blue color and sparkles.


----------



## jeanarick (May 2, 2011)

All of these entries are so darn pretty!!  I love it!

Here's my entry:


----------



## vixie13 (May 2, 2011)

Those are so fun Jeannine! What is the base color?? It's a great pink!


----------



## jeanarick (May 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I guess I could have listed what I used!!!

Wet N Wild Wild Shine Nail Color - 426A Frosted Fuchsia

Broadway Nail Stickers

Elf Nail Polish - Twinkle

Sally Hansen Dries Instantly Top Coat
 



> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are so fun Jeannine! What is the base color?? It's a great pink!


----------



## llehsal (May 2, 2011)

These nails are just so fancy!!!  Jean you look like you spent quite some time getting each detail on so perfectly.


----------



## jeanarick (May 2, 2011)

Suprisingly, it didn't take that long.



> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These nails are just so fancy!!!  Jean you look like you spent quite some time getting each detail on so perfectly.


----------



## Jjlane (May 3, 2011)

Here is my entry, not entirely sure if this is acceptable because there are two different manis. If I can't do that then I am also posting the flower picture by itself.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 4, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the frog/water theme!!!!!

Great job on the design!



> Originally Posted by *Jjlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my entry, not entirely sure if this is acceptable because there are two different manis. If I can't do that then I am also posting the flower picture by itself.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 4, 2011)

@ Jean - Great job, I love how you worked the lace on your thumb!  Very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 4, 2011)

wow!  AMAZING job all of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gonna be almost impossible to vote!!


----------



## Ngelic (May 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ Jean - Great job, I love how you worked the lace on your thumb!  Very pretty.



I have to agree with this! I that was the first thing I've noticed, reminds me of spring dresses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@*Jjlane *I don't think you can enter the Apirl Showers one because it is a recycled image but I really love the green one you did with Gemma, really really pretty &lt;3

I'm loving Vixen's story one too, it's just so cute but creative on it's own.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 5, 2011)

OMG!!!  The talent in here is amazing!  How many are free hand and how many  are decals/stencils?  I would love to be able to free hand designs, but I've never tried.  But I already know I'm not very artistic. So I already doubt myself.  Does anyone use nail art pens?  Any tips/pointers would be great. Thanks in advance!  And there is no way I can vote on one....other than I really am liking greens right now, so if I have to pic Jjlane's entry is beautiful in the green!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 6, 2011)

I just featured this on the home page. Thank you for starting this and wonderful job everyone! Your nails look amazing. We can make this official if some one would like to manage this and future threads similar to this. Please send me or Tony a private message if you would like to become a forum manager. Thanks again for your participations! There are so many talented people here! Thank you for being part of MUT!


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 7, 2011)

I absolutely love the ideas, designs and details!  And AMEN! to those with such steady hands. I can barely put on my mascara without looking like an entry for the "hot mess" challenge!!  haha


----------



## vixie13 (May 9, 2011)

Reminder Ladies!

The Challenge Ends TOMORROW at 8:00pm Central Time!!! 

All entries must be submitted!

Also if you entered a picture please PM a suggested topic for the next Dare to Be Nail Challenge!  The winner's topic will go into place next!!!


----------

